# What Maui zipline do you recommend? Other activities?



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rick and I are looking into zipline tours and wondered which ones are great and not so great.  I see a lot with a Google search.

What other activities do you think are good for us.  I don't snorkel.  Rick does, so he is happy to snorkel anywhere along the coast.


----------



## mbger1 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Snorkel Sail Adventure*

I would Highly recommend Gemini Ka'anapali Sailing Adventures for a snorkel trip. Took this trip last year and it was fantastic. Food was fantastic and boat is a catamaran.


----------



## chellej (Aug 13, 2011)

Cindy

Look up some of the different tours on trip advisor.  They seem to get a wide range of reviews for the different activities.

I wish I had done that before picking a dive outfit last year for dd on Oahu.  It was her first real dive since getting certified and the one I picked turned out to be terrible....it was really for advanced divers who didn't need any hand holding.  We ended up leaving the tour when they put in for gas at the marina next to the Hilton.  We just walked back to the hotel from there and skipped the 2 afternoon dives.  If I had checked out tripadvisor first, I wouldn't have picked them.

I am also looking for Maui activities.

We are going to do the trilogy trip to Lanai, the road to hana (taking a small tour bus so I don't have to drive).  

Thining about taking the ferry to Molokai for a day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Chelle, I finally bought a Sands of Kahana!  

<-----------

Look at my list of resorts.   We are so excited to own two weeks on Maui now.  I wish Shell Vacations Club had something on Maui, anything at all!  I would love nightly stays on Maui.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 13, 2011)

chellej said:


> Cindy
> 
> Look up some of the different tours on trip advisor. They seem to get a wide range of reviews for the different activities.
> 
> ...


You will enjoy the Trilogy Catamaran trip very much. It was a wonderful day and the crew was very friendly and attentive.

I wished we would have been sailing but there wasn't enough wind that day. I don't know if they ever sail or not? They show you part of the island too plus you have time for snorkeling on the reef and a barbeque lunch. I can highly recommend Trilogy for going to Lanai.  

I wouldn't take a ferry to Molokai unless you plan to stay there a few days. You'll need a car to see anything. It is a beautiful island to visit and see how the Islands of Hawaii used to be. We stayed there almost a week in a rented condo and could have stayed longer to see more. When we were there, the ranch was still open but closed soon after. I wonder what is open now and what there is to do besides hiking or rent a Jeep and drive the Molokai forest reserve?


----------



## chellej (Aug 13, 2011)

iconnections said:


> You will enjoy the Trilogy Catamaran trip very much. It was a wonderful day and the crew was very friendly and attentive.
> 
> I wished we would have been sailing but there wasn't enough wind that day. I don't know if they ever sail or not? They show you part of the island too plus you have time for snorkeling on the reef and a barbeque lunch. I can highly recommend Trilogy for going to Lanai.
> 
> I wouldn't take a ferry to Molokai unless you plan to stay there a few days. You'll need a car to see anything. It is a beautiful island to visit and see how the Islands of Hawaii used to be. We stayed there almost a week in a rented condo and could have stayed longer to see more. When we were there, the ranch was still open but closed soon after. I wonder what is open now and what there is to do besides hiking or rent a Jeep and drive the Molokai forest reserve?



I have been wanting to stay on Molokai but was concerned if a week would be too much that was why I was thinking about the ferry/car for a day to check it out for next trip.  This is our first trip to Maui  so we will have plenty to do I am sure without......just a little worried we won't like it as much as Kauai.

Last trip we spent 10 days on Kauai and then 6 on Oahu and when we got to Oahu our senses were just screaming.  It was a transition of sorts back to the real world but it was a real downer after total relaxation on Kauai.  I hope Maui will be better  but don't know if it will match how we feel about Kauai.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 13, 2011)

chellej said:


> I have been wanting to stay on Molokai but was concerned if a week would be too much that was why I was thinking about the ferry/car for a day to check it out for next trip. This is our first trip to Maui so we will have plenty to do I am sure without......just a little worried we won't like it as much as Kauai.
> 
> Last trip we spent 10 days on Kauai and then 6 on Oahu and when we got to Oahu our senses were just screaming. It was a transition of sorts back to the real world but it was a real downer after total relaxation on Kauai. I hope Maui will be better but don't know if it will match how we feel about Kauai.


We love Maui because it has variety but not as much as the Big Island as that has a live Volcano too and lush rain forests as well as snow on the Mauna Kea and star gazing which is another great excursion to put on your list.   I believe that you can do it too on Maui now.  Do a search.  Maui's upcountry is beautiful and very different from the beach scene.  

We have no favorite island as we like them all and each one is so different.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2011)

I've taken the Trilogy, but it was years ago.  Absolutely loved it.  We did manage to get under said for a portion of the trip.  We went before the big hotels had been built, so the beach was truly unused and wonderful.

On the Molokai trip.  You could definitely go over for the day.  If you book a tour of Kalaupapa I think they will pick you up at the ferry landing.  We didn't do the mule trip, we did the fly in/fly out.  There is also an option to fly from Maui to Molokai and do the tour.

http://www.muleride.com/

http://www.molokai-outdoors.com/activities/kalaupapa.html


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going to try Flying Hawaii this trip.
http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2010/2/17/our_Maui_zipline_experience/2
There's a new one not on this list that allows smaller youth. I believe it's a the Maui Tropicial Plantation.
I love the Lavender Farm, strolling through their gardens (no charge). They do have a guided tour for ?? maybe $12.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 21, 2011)

Flyin' Hawaiian is probably going to be it.  The three "kids" in the family are excited.  I guess there is a two-week wait, so I have to get this booked soon.


----------



## chalucky (Aug 21, 2011)

My kids are 9 and 10...will any zip lines be for them?


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 21, 2011)

chalucky said:


> My kids are 9 and 10...will any zip lines be for them?



Depending on their weight.. do check out the new one at the Maui Tropical Plantaion, it's designed for the smaller/lightl ones.


----------



## chalucky (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't see it on their website....where did you see specifics?


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2011)

chalucky said:


> My kids are 9 and 10...will any zip lines be for them?



http://www.zipline.com/about-us/faqs

Is there an age requirement?

Customers MUST be 10 years or older.  Anyone under the age of 18 will be required to complete their own waiver and have a responsible adult sign the form for them.  This does not need to be a parent or legal guardian.

Are there weight restrictions?

Customers MUST weigh between 80 & 260 lbs. This Policy is STRICTLY ENFORCED, for your own safety.  All participants will be weighed at check in and those that do not comply will not be allowed to zip and no refunds will be issued.


----------



## barefootnAR (Sep 3, 2011)

chalucky said:


> Didn't see it on their website....where did you see specifics?



The newest one is based at the Maui Plantation. It's the one designed for lighweights. https://www.mauizipline.com/zipline-tour.html Must be at least 5 years old and weigh 50 pounds. this is family friendly. Ones not zpipping can walk the gounds.
Flying Hawaiian is a lager tour with the longest line o Maui, it too is located either near or at the Maui Tropical Plantation.


----------



## chalucky (Sep 3, 2011)

Went to maui ziplined on Thursday ...great time with 2 kids, 8 &10....recommended highly


----------



## barefootnAR (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you and your kids had a great time. Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2011)

chalucky said:


> Went to maui ziplined on Thursday ...great time with 2 kids, 8 &10....recommended highly



Which company did you book with?


----------



## chalucky (Sep 6, 2011)

Maui Zipline...they are on Facebook and Trip Advisor


----------

